# Ethernet connecté mais pas d’internet mcbook pro



## Clo-Clo (28 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Nouvelle sur ce forum je ne sais pas si je m’adresse au bon endroit dans la bonne discussion mais j’ai un problème avec ma connexion internet en cable ethernet depuis 2 jours et je ne sais pas comment m’y prendre. Je suis dans une résidence étudiante à l’étranger depuis quelques mois et cette résidence ne propose pas de wifi seulement la connexion par câble éthernet ce qui fonctionnait bien jusuqu’à maintenant. Depuis 2 jours je n’ai plus accès à Internet pourtant mon cable est bien branché et dans les réglages on m’indique que le cable est bien connecté. Je n’y connais pas grand chose et j’aurais vraiment besoin d’aide. Je vous mets la photo de ce qui m’est indiqué dans «réseau »
Merci d’avance


----------



## usurp (29 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Tu es en DHCP et tu récupère bien une adresse IP et les info de routeur/DNS. Donc la partie réseau "physique" est fonctionnel
Si tu vas dans "avancé" de tes préf réseau/ethernet et que tu fais "renouveller le bail DHCP", récupères-tu bien une IP et autres infos ?

Peux-tu essayer dans ton navigateur de rentrer directement l'adresse IP 216.58.208.106, voir si tu accèdes à Google ?
Si c'est bon, c'est qu'il y a un problème de DNS (qui permet la corrélation entre adresses IP et nom de domaine). Dans ce cas tu pourras renseigner d'autre DNS dans la partie "avancé" (par ex un de google : 8.8.8.8, ou OpenDns : 208.67.222.222)

Si c'est pas bon on cherchera d'autres pistes


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2018)

Il faudrait voir avec le gestionnaire de réseau de la résidence étudiante (ou du campus), car la connection au réseau en bonne. Mais peut-être la passerelle internet (qui relie le réseau de la résidence à Internet) est-elle bloquée (est-ce que les autres étudiants ont accès à Internet?), ou l'autorisation de TON Mac a été supprimée et il faut qu'il le reautorise.


----------



## Clo-Clo (29 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu es en DHCP et tu récupère bien une adresse IP et les info de routeur/DNS. Donc la partie réseau "physique" est fonctionnel
> Si tu vas dans "avancé" de tes préf réseau/ethernet et que tu fais "renouveller le bail DHCP", récupères-tu bien une IP et autres infos ?
> ...


Bonjour, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Après avoir passé quelques heures en wifi je viens de rebrancher mon ordinateur au câble ethernet et tou re fonctionne normalement pour une raison que j'ignore.
Ton conseil va très certainement m'être utile un jour ou l'autre étant donné les aléas de ma connexion. Merci encore pour ton aide !


----------



## Clo-Clo (29 Janvier 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faudrait voir avec le gestionnaire de réseau de la résidence étudiante (ou du campus), car la connection au réseau en bonne. Mais peut-être la passerelle internet (qui relie le réseau de la résidence à Internet) est-elle bloquée (est-ce que les autres étudiants ont accès à Internet?), ou l'autorisation de TON Mac a été supprimée et il faut qu'il le reautorise.


Bonjour, 
Pour une raison que j'ignore ma connexion fonctionne de nouveau correctement sans que je n'ai eu besoin d'intervenir. Les autres étudiants de la résidence avaient bien une connexion internet quand je n'en avait pas. En tout cas je te remercie de ton aide qui me sera sûrement très utile la prochaine fois que j'aurais un problème de ce genre !


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2018)

Clo-Clo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour une raison que j'ignore ma connexion fonctionne de nouveau correctement sans que je n'ai eu besoin d'intervenir. Les autres étudiants de la résidence avaient bien une connexion internet quand je n'en avait pas. En tout cas je te remercie de ton aide qui me sera sûrement très utile la prochaine fois que j'aurais un problème de ce genre !


regarde si ton adresse IP est différente que celle de ta capture d'écran.
Le fait d'avoir laissé débranché suffisamment longtemps a forcé le renouvellement du bail DHCP fort probablement.


----------



## Clo-Clo (29 Janvier 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> regarde si ton adresse IP est différente que celle de ta capture d'écran.
> Le fait d'avoir laissé débranché suffisamment longtemps a forcé le renouvellement du bail DHCP fort probablement.


Elle n'a pas changé non c'est toujours la même ...


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2018)

Le gestionnaire réseau doit gérer les autorisations d'accès à Internet des différents ordinateurs connectés au réseau.  

Probablement que le tien avait été exclu par erreur et ça a été corrigé.


----------

